
Alaska oil sets new record - DarkmSparks
https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=pet&s=mcrfpak1&f=m
======
toomuchtodo
@mods: Propose updated title "Alaska Field Production of Crude Oil Sets New
Record Low"

~~~
Fjolsvith
That would also be editorializing.

~~~
toomuchtodo
"Alaska Field Production of Crude Oil" would be a less helpful title, and it
seems...redundant to write a blog post solely to make the observation follow
convention.

------
inamberclad
What, exactly, is the new record?

~~~
Arbalest
Record low perhaps? Yeah it isn't clear here.

~~~
londons_explore
The data doesn't even show a record low. The latest data point is markedly
above se of the ones before it.

Besides, presumably Alaskan oil production was once zero - just this record
doesn't go far enough back.

